# Sixers vs Heat game thread



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Anyone gonna be watching this on NBA TV?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I predict the Sixers to win the one easily. I think that Ayers will let the bench play more this game and so will Riley. The Heat bench is crap compared to the Sixers bench so the Sixers will win!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Tonights Lineup
PG-Snow
SG-Iverson
SF-Robinson
PF-Thomas
C-Dalembert-who hopefully can do some good things


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

It doesn't matter in the slightest who wins. 

I'd suggest you look at the following:

Does Ayers seem confident in his role, his substitutions, his time outs and overall demeanor?


Are Dalembert and Clancy impossibly rusty and afraid of injury, or flowing reasonably naturally?

Is Salmons at all aggresive offensively, and how is his ballhandling?

Does anybody appear wickedly out of shape?

Do either of the #2 draft choices show comfort on this level?

Can Korver defend a # 2 guard? 

Does McKie look healthy?

What else are people looking to see?


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

I'll be interested to see how Salmons plays with the first unit (if he gets any time with them). It's nice to dream about Dalembert and Clancy, but Salmons is really the only young Sixer who could be an important player in the future.


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

BIG DOG WITH THE REVERSE!!!


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

AI hit the jumper Sixers up 8-6.... now tied 8-8 with tip in by Grant.


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Big Dog again! 10-8 Sixers!


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Kenny Thomas hook shot 12-8 Sixers!


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Sammy with 2 early fouls. Odom with 3 pt play opportunity, misses and Grant gets o-board.


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Sammy another foul, McCaskill comes in...


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Big Dog 6 points down 17-14 with Odom from downtown.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Halftime:
Philly:38.....Miami:40
Odom 11 points
EJ:11 points

Allen:2 points
Robinson:7 points


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

75-74 with 2 mins and 10 secs to go.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

76-75 76ers with 19 secs left.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

77-76 Philly with 16 ticks left...............


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Woods hits the second free throw to tie it 77-77 with 16 tics left.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Tied 77-77 at the end of the fourth.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Our FT were bad...
Miami:65%
Philly:90%


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

84-79 Miami with 26 secs to go............


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Its final now 86-79, Heat.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That wasn't a bad game, kind of slow. No one played well for us at all, Iverson was bad and Thomas was horrible.. Salmons put up a bunch of clankers it seemed like.

That Wade kid is awesome. His hands are positively everywhere. Reminds me of a mini-Kirilenko defensively..


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah i heard...
5 steals right....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Thomas was horrible


 Good thing this is just preseason.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

I 'd rather have Salmons have an aggresive off shooting night than play passively like he did last year. Of course, if he is always off, that is a different story. 

Did Clancy play? 

Did Green do anything at all? 

I saw on the highlights that Korver jacked four three point shots. All misses. 
That is OK. If he is to make even a minor contribution, he'll have to see if he is in a zone on any given night. Did he defend Eddie Jones or another quick guard? Decently? 

Did Ayers have the look of a confident, in control coach? Or was he more reactive, on the refs, a step behing Riley etc.? 

Did the 76ers play aggresive defense? Any zone? 

These are the pre-season issues.


----------

